# Changer ordre des chansons impossible



## mllemary (21 Janvier 2017)

Je me suis créée une playlist dans ITunes et lorsque je viens pour modifier l'ordre de mes chansons, elles reviennent au même endroit où elles étaient avant de faire l'option. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec ce problème ? Merci!


----------



## mllemary (23 Janvier 2017)

Finalement, j'ai signalé le bogue à Apple, j'ai communiqué avec eux par téléphone. Il semblerait que le problème sera réglé lors d'une prochaine mise-à-jour!


----------

